# Dodge or Ford



## UndecidedX2 (Mar 26, 2005)

We are looking at purchasing a Hitch Hiker 35 ft. fifth wheel and are heavily looking at the Dodge diesel dually over the Ford Powerstroke.

We've been told the Ford will out perform the Dodge on take off, but the Dodge 100 percent better on top end.  Of course, we're not looking at "racing" but we do know the Ford sales between $10,000 and $12,000 more than the Dodge.

What would be better pulling this 35 ft. fifth wheel trailer?

Thanks


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 26, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Get out your favorite coin, heads it's Dodge, tails it's Ford.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Just a matter of which you like best.  I think the Ford is quieter.  Why not throw the Duramax in the mix?


----------



## John Harrelson (Mar 27, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

I had a Dodge diesel,4wd LB automatic tranny..  NEVER want another one..

Not only are they a lot louder than a Ford, the front end is nowhere near as strong as the Ford or Chevy. Be prepared to have front end work done somewhere around 80,000 miles.

The transmission is VERY weak.. There are many, many complaints about the Dodge transmissions going out on the diesel trucks..

The reason is because Dodge uses the same tranny for the diesel trucks as they do in the smaller gas trucks.. it will not hold up to the powerful torque of the diesel..

But as for the Duramax engine, they are as good as the Ford 7.3 diesel, except the Dodge is a lot louder...

just my personal experience with both Dodge and Ford diesel trucks..

and the decision must be yours,

good luck,
John


----------



## fleetwoodfan (Mar 27, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Ford has had the market since the conception of the powerstroke, my father and father-in-law both own the superduty fords...my dads is an F-250 7.3 litre extended cab lariat, and pulls a 37' Fleetwood Prowler AX6 and my father-in-law has an F-350 7.3 litre supercrew Dually lariat and they have the same camper...they both get 14-17 mpg pulling their campers and swear by them....the new 6.0 powerstroke gets slightly more horsepower by increasing rpms...but I am waiting to see if any problems arise before going away from the 7.3...


----------



## JDHDKID (Mar 27, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

We just got a 2005 F350 6.0 dully, Crew cab, 4x4, long bed, lariat. And we love it. The ford has a lot more room inside and it's not as loud. The turning radius is also a lot shorter and they have larger rotors and calipers on the 2005. We looked at all the trucks and went with Ford. They have good rating in trailer life also. We have a 31 ft 5th wheel.
Good luck.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 27, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Hey guys, Chelse drives a Ford. :bleh:  Can't beat that. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 27, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

But I put a BOWTIE emblem on the sterring wheel Shadow :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## UndecidedX2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Well, now I need a little more information and time.   I'm glad you all said this.  I'll have to weigh out my options now.  Thanks.


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 28, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Lifestyle,
I think I would lean toward the Ford. I like both trucks but where I live I been hearing a lot of bad things on the Dodge transmissions also. I did hear a Dodge the other day pass me when I was walking in a parking lot and it was loud, I mean really loud. 
turnip42


----------



## Moegwood (Apr 3, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

I am just getting ready to get into the towed RV scene. Looking for a good used pick-up to tow a 25-27 ft 5th wheel.  Problem:  What I know about trucks I could write on a 3 x 5 index card with room to spare.
There are Fords, Chev, and Dodge (at a minimum).  Then all those numbers.  F-115 seems to be a little tinker toy Ford. F-150 may be their Half-ton line.  F250 is something bigger.  Chev and Dodge are ???

Is there a chart somewhere, or can someone just tell me when I see an ad for a _ - _ _ PU w/ext cab what size it is?

From what I read I need at least a 3/4 ton, maybe preferrably with dual wheels to tow a 25 ft 5th wheel.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Gary B (Apr 3, 2005)

Dodge or Ford

Hi Moegwood, the half ton numbers: Ford F-150 Dodge, Chev & GMC 1500, 3/4 tons: Ford F-250, Dodge Chev & GMC 2500, one tons Ford F-350, Dodge Chev & GMC 3500, all mfg build either single rear wheel(SRW) and dual rear wheel(duallies) with the same F-350 or 3500 designation. Regular cab models are called just that, extended cab models(smaller rear seat area): Ford =supercab, Chev & GMC extendeded cab Dodge= super cab and the full rear seat models are CC crewcabs, supercrew, or quadcab. Pickup box's/beds are longbox generally 8' long, shortbox generally 6' long.
For the size 5th wheel you are thinking of, a 3/4 ton SRW is all you'll need (by the way there are very few dual wheel 3/4 tons) and if its a light model 5er you maybe could get by with a F-150 with the 9900 lb gross wt. rating. Hope this helps and good luck with your search and don't be afraid to ask more questions.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve: 
PS: to find the weight ratings of these trucks its best to stop by the dealers and pick up a sale brochure of each model your interested in and study it and the figures.


----------

